# Mushroom Swiss Buffalo Melt & Curly Fries



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Started with a couple buffalo burger patties seasoned with Tatonka Dust and some Ore-Ida Golden Twirls in a cast iron pan all cooking indirect around the Vortex.


-----

When burgers were done assembled the sandwich using Texas toast, mushroom sauce and Swiss cheese. Then with the curly fries still cooking indirect added another cast iron pan over the Vortex to grill the sandwich with direct heat.


-----

Have a little mess going on after the sandwich flip...


-----

Made for a bit of a gooey mess, but was so worth it!



Thanks for looking!


----------

